# HELP! Accidentally hit baby's head today... :`(



## abs07

So little Ashlyn will be 10 weeks tomorrow and today we were walking through the mall. She had just eaten so I was holding her and DH was pushing the stroller. We walked into a baby store and it was packed so I went to go around to the other side and as I did I hit the back of her little head on the end of a clothes rack :( I immediately stopped and looked at her head and she started screaming! So I rushed out of the store, I start crying, she's crying and DH is like "What the heck is going on??" She calmed down within 3 minutes, was smiling and laughing for about half an hour, started screaming again when we put her in the carseat and then fell asleep about 5 minutes later. I am a basket case! There is no bump, no red mark but I'm devastated. Am I overreacting or is this normal? I can't believe how bad you feel when they get hurt, especially when its of your own doing :(


----------



## SiberianLover

Awww ...... accidents happen!! Don't blame yourself. Ring your doctor and ask them! They might look over LO for you and set your mind at ease.


----------



## blinkybaby

I bumped Louie's head on the doorframe when he was about 7 weeks old and I was a mess like you were hun! These babies are more resilient than we think they are, even though they look so fragile. Don't worry. The time when you worry if they've hit their head is if they become unresponsive, sleepy, high pitched moaning cry or vomiting.xxx


----------



## Hellymay83

I know exactly how you feel, my carseat tipped up te other day with my 4 week old in it, I drove the whole 30 miles home absolutely oblivious to the fact that her little head was bouncing all over the place. I've never felt so bad in all my life. I took her to a&e, they told me she was fine but even now 3 days on I'm worried about her. It's horrible when accidents happen because even though you know it's an accident you feel awful that you couldn't protect them :cry:


----------



## abs07

Thanks ladies :) I just still feel so bad -- its a horrible feeling!


----------



## blondey

The amount of times I have hit my LO's head getting her in/out of the car. She's probably like 'Seriously, again mum?!'

They're tougher than we give them credit for. If you notice anything different about LO's behaviour, no harm in getting them checked out but I;m sure all is fine!!

Don't beat yourself up too much :hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

Keep an eye on her hun just to see if she exhibits any strange behaviour but I wouldnt worry too much. Callum has had many accidents including falling off the bed (a very awkward way) at 5 months and screamed for 10 mins but he was perfectly fine. Try not to get upset hun these things are inevitable and as long as she is OK there's no harm done x


----------

